# Playing music from computer and A/V hub reciever



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am begining my new system. Many questions....

Let me explain myself, and then any suggestions would be helpful.

I have about 1500 songs on my computer using itunes and playlist set up using itunes (i do not want to change this). 
I do not need a CD player. 
I think I would like to use my computer to play music from (someone mentioned downloading songs to ipod and connect this way...I am not sure I want to do that). 
I use my audio reciever to play movies with surround sound. 
I am outside and around the house, I have 4 different sets of speakers inside and outside of the house.
I would like my reciever to be my hub for the video audio as well as video and audio from the computer.
I would like to have a remote or something so I do not have to go to my computer to change songs and possibly be a universal remote for my cable/tv/blueray.

I was thinking something like:

Dennon Onkyo reciever as the A/V hub (want to stay under $1000)
Sonos? Airtunes? (someone mentioned Russound) for playing music off from computer (under $500?)
and a Harmony universal remote....

Would this work....is there an easier way to do this?

Thank you,

Lee


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.roku.com/buyroku_onlinecatalog.php

Look into the Roku Soundbridge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello,

Is there one reciever that is better for my situation listed above and below?

I do not use the radio, or CDs for music...i mostly use the computer.

I would like to have a remote that, if I am by the pool, I could use it to change songs. I believe sonos does that....any one know of other options? does sonos work good?

Will sonos work as a universal remote?....or do I need a universal remote.

My audio guy is trying to sell me the Russsound system, but I do not think that is what I need....but maybe.

Thank you again,

Lee


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know if I'm fully understanding what you're looking for, but the Logitech Squeezebox Duet may suit your purposes:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/logitech_squeezebox_duet


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking Squeezebox as well. :T


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Definitely another vote for the Squeezebox. It provides the most economical, and reliable solution for what you want to do.


----------

